# Fedor



## The Greyman (Mar 23, 2007)

Who do you think will be the one to beat the unbeatable Fedor?


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Honestly, no one. There's no one out there who is better than Fedor. There just isn't.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I get a weird feeling that Fedor will retire undefeated. Don't ask me why I got this, but I honestly think he's going to have maybe a couple more fights, then call it quits.

If someone were to beat him, I think that guy is Cro Cop. Mirko would need to try and dictate the pace, and not let Fedor bully him around like last time. If Mirko performs like he did in the 2006 GP, then he'll have a really good shot.


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

I think the only chance that Fedor might loose is through a severe cut. And if they allow elbows, that will be all the more possible. So it could be Barnett or Couture or maybe CC.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Yea, that headbutt was nasty stuff. The amazing this was that the demeanor of Fedor's face stayed the same throughout the fight. Calm as always. Man, I don't know if he'll ever be defeated. I don't even know if he's human to be honest.


----------



## SlammedSL1 (Jul 22, 2006)

He's not human, take a closer look


----------



## matt- (Mar 23, 2007)

I'd have to go with the 2nd best fighter in the world next to him Mirko cro cop


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

SlammedSL1 said:


> He's not human, take a closer look


That reminds me of this one dream I had: Fedor was fighting Royce Gracie, and he(Fedor) sported robotic arms that didn't move correctly, and sparks kept flying out of them. It was almost as odd as my "Sergei kills people while growing red potatoes and wearing his Pride entrance gear" dream.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

I am going to whoop Fedor's ass in a few years. He will be sitting on his high horse in the retirement home and thats when I will strike.

But currently I do not think anyone can beat him


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

SlammedSL1 said:


> He's not human, take a closer look


:laugh: 

Btw, whatever happened to Fedor's sister Vicky? I haven't seen here in ages...


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

That has to be the nastiest cut I have ever seen. Seriously.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

SlammedSL1 said:


> He's not human, take a closer look


:laugh:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

That cut was pretty bad, but I think the Marvin Eastman cut by Belfort was worse. Still, the Fedor cut would probably be the second nastiest cut I've seen in MMA.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

Iron Daisy06 said:


> I am going to whoop Fedor's ass in a few years. He will be sitting on his high horse in the retirement home and thats when I will strike.
> 
> But currently I do not think anyone can beat him


:laugh: 

i think randy couture can beat him. since randy can do anything it seems like.


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

hitmachine44 said:


> That has to be the nastiest cut I have ever seen. Seriously.


you have to see Marvin Eastman's

...hmmm looks like he's been hacked by a machete..


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

I cringe whenever I see that Eastman cut


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

I don't think Fedor's going to have a couple more fights then call it quits. And besides that, the thought of him being able to use eblows, something we've never even seen him do, is a pretty scary thought. we know he's always in total controll of his fights, so if he can use his normal ability to control people on the ground, and is allowed to use elbows in his ground and pound game--which by the way, Fedor IS a GnP fighter--there just isn't anyone out there now who stands a chance!

hell, maybe Tim Sylvia...


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh, I hope I'm wrong because I love watching Fedor demolish people, but it's just an odd feeling I get.


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

The Greyman said:


> Who do you think will be the one to beat the unbeatable Fedor?


He goes by the name *"El Indestructo!"*


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Seriously I watched videos of him and wonder if he has a soul. His expression never changes.

There aint no one in the game that im confident can beat him. If he were to loose to anyone I would have to list Cro Cop and Couture.


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

buo said:


> you have to see Marvin Eastman's
> 
> ...hmmm looks like he's been hacked by a machete..


Okay, THAT is the worst cut I have ever seen.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

BJ Penn


----------



## toddums (Mar 4, 2007)

Mark Hunt


----------



## SlammedSL1 (Jul 22, 2006)

Why are there 2 replies with fighters names and nothing else? :dunno:


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

I believe those are their picks on who can beat Fedor. Maybe I'm wrong.:dunno:


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

Im guessing cro cop.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Mirko CroCop can beat Fedor if someone would ever give Mirko his rematch.*


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

hitmachine44 said:


> I believe those are their picks on who can beat Fedor. Maybe I'm wrong.:dunno:


You're right, but I was just being sarcastic with my pick  Since most BJ fans think he can beat anyone at any weight lol


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Man, I forgot to mention Rickson Gracie & Bruce Lee.

Man, if Bruce Lee were alive...


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Damone said:


> Man, I forgot to mention Rickson Gracie & Bruce Lee.
> 
> Man, if Bruce Lee were alive...


Guess we'll have to settle with Jackie Chan


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Jet Lee as well.

Lee by touch of death.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *Mirko CroCop can beat Fedor if someone would ever give Mirko his rematch.*


Well apparantly a rematch wasnt all that important to Cro Cop otherwise he wouldnt have ran to UFC before he could get it.


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

cc wouldent beat fedor


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Guess we'll have to settle with Jackie Chan


:laugh:


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

i so want to see cc vs fedor 2 still


----------



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

I dont see Fedor loseing.

When they put on the UFC vs. Pride "Super Bowl" type PPV, where they're gunna have all Champion VERSUS Champion fights I think Fedor will for sure become the Grand Champion at Heavyweight... for like five years in a row. Randy doesnt Stand a chance. Now an Arlovski vs Fedor fight would be cool. But I still dont see Fedor loseing.

Only things that'll defeat Fedor: Lucky Cut, or Old age.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Damone said:


> Jet Lee as well.
> 
> Lee by touch of death.


Jean Claude FTW!!! He won the first mma tournament in history. Seriously though, It would take either one of the following (I'm assuming elbows will now be legal): 

1.)Elite level mma wrestler that wouldn't have to rely on shooting for double legs and could defend submissions well. Also be able to open Fedor up on the ground with some elbows. My canidate: Randy Couture 

2.)A power house striker with a good chin and isn't afraid to trade with Fedor. We've seen Fujita rock him with that hand of God, now I'd like to see someone with potent knockout power exchange with Fedor. My Canidate: Mark Hunt and POSSIBLY Chuck Lidell. 

It's real hard to pick a fighter to beat Fedor considering we've never seen him in serious danger very often. I have to mention Cro Cop well since he's Cro Cop and Big Nog too, well cause he'll never stop.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Man, I love Fujita vs Fedor. Absolutely love it. Seriously, that may be one of the most up & down fights I have ever seen. Fujita rocks Fedor, everyone is all "DUDE, HO-LEE SHEEEYYYAAAATTT!!!" and Fedor is all "This guy made me go wobbly, I must make him pay" and violently chokes the guy out. It was becoming an underdog story, but Fedor made sure to shoot that down in a hurry.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

That fight was crazy the entire place went insane and Bas was insisting he keep nailing him:laugh:.Whenever the Japanese get a 'hero' or get excited in a match Fedor quickly ends all hopes. It's sad but everyone after just seems like "yeah, it was going to happen anyway". His beatings to Rodrigo are the worst. Nog wants to win against Fedor so bad, but everytime and he just gets pounded and pounded.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

It's really amazing to see Fedor just get out of Nog's subs like they were nothing. Man, their first fight is pretty much Fedor saying "Go ahead, I dare you to slap a sub on me *Nog slaps on sub, and Fedor gets out* *Fedor pounds the hell out of Nog* is THAT the best you got? You gotta do better than that, brudda!"

Their Shockwave fight is awesome as well.

I love Fedor, and would have his baby.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Damone said:


> It's really amazing to see Fedor just get out of Nog's subs like they were nothing. Man, their first fight is pretty much Fedor saying "Go ahead, I dare you to slap a sub on me *Nog slaps on sub, and Fedor gets out* *Fedor pounds the hell out of Nog* is THAT the best you got? You gotta do better than that, brudda!"
> 
> Their Shockwave fight is awesome as well.
> 
> I love Fedor, and would have his baby.


If you don't have Rutten's first.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

That is true.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

l0l ruttens


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

lol, I thought I might mess up on Bas in possesive form


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I cling to my Bas Rutten career DVD like Tito Ortiz clings to Jenna Jameson's cooter.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Damone said:


> I cling to my Bas Rutten career DVD like Tito Ortiz clings to Jenna Jameson's cooter.


Hopefully that DVD is kept to yourself. I'm a long way from Vegas and I think I could cling to that from home.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

His giant head is the only thing that keeps him from falling in


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Tito Lost = http://www.stinkytuscadero.com/new/love/42.jpg 

Badly......Before 
http://images.askmen.com/women/models_250/pictures_250/jenna_jameson/jenna_jameson_150.JPG
After http://www.hollywoodtuna.com/images/bigimages/jenna_jameson_oscars_gala_3_big.jpg


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Am I the only one who doesn't really care for Fedor's RINGS stuff? Like, RINGS rules suck.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Seems as though most of Pride's stars (Hendo, Big Nog, Fedor etc.) got their start in RINGS.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

most guys started in rings


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Guess we'll have to settle with Jackie Chan


I met Jackie Chan once. He is somewhere around 5'-6"ish, and old. He ain't beating nobody down.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

but he can fly lol he can mad own stuff at his old age


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Yea WTF don't you know he does his own stunts!? 

lol, I'm taller than Jackie Chan, by a mere inch.  

Jet Li is the future of CMA(choreographed martial arts)

Jet Li is GSP and Jackie Chan is Hughes.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

What about Tony Jaa (spelling)? I think he'll soon be the best, although some of his stuff is a bit unreal it's still done all by him.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

jet li vs jackechan vs bruce lee amazing battle it would be lol


----------

